

I Tasted BBQ Sauce Made By IBM's Watson, And Loved It - fastball
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3027687/i-tasted-bbq-sauce-made-by-ibms-watson-and-loved-it

======
NathanKP
Awesome concept. I definitely want to try some of the recipes.

There is more behind "behind the scenes" information about how Watson's recipe
algorithms work on the IBM website:

[http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/cognitivecooking/truc...](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/cognitivecooking/truck.html)

